# any one using the Mr Buddy heater



## Chestnut (Dec 10, 2017)

single tank or double    . how safe are they in a camper  and pop up    , small room in home ???
 thanks  for any info good or bad 
 thanks steve


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 10, 2017)

I use one at camp and one at home in their basement. Both of my Hunting Buddies use them in their campers also. Just bought one for my son with my one-year-old grandchild who was out of power part of this weekend.
They put out a lot of heat and are advertised as carbon monoxide free. I believe the carbon monoxide free part because with each one that I may sleep with, I religiously use a $20 carbon monoxide alarm along with it. I've never been able to make the carbon monoxide alarm go off even when trying.
Awesome product, IMO.


----------



## B. White (Dec 10, 2017)

Not that brand, but I still have a single one that mounts to the tank I bought in the early 80s. I have it as a backup if power goes out, but have used it in a camper, back of an s10 with a camper shell, school bus converted to camper and 11x14 tent. It kept me comfortable with a warm sleeping bag in the 20s and 30s. I keep it around to heat the bedroom if power goes out in cold weather.


----------



## Grub Master (Dec 10, 2017)

They are safe but you need to crack a window when using in an enclosed space.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 10, 2017)

The ones you get new have built in CO2 and tip over kill switches. 
We used one for several years in a camp house. It was a drafty old house that “ventilated” itself. No problems.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Had one going through the power outage, good little heater. Adapted it to a larger bottle, last awhile. Add a transformer and you don’t eat batteries with the fan.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 11, 2017)

This is the one I have. Mr. Heater F232025 MH9BX Buddy 4,000-9,000-BTU Portable Radiant Heater, California Only https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QUZGS8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_3ANlAbQ329KG4   Works great in a tent or camper. I always have some fresh air coming in to be on the safe side. Use it with a bulk tank to save money. Tractor Supply filled my bulk tank for 10 bucks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2017)

I ... Or my wife uses one in the master bath this time of year... I call that room the land of the tile... As everything from the floor to the double shower is all cold tile! Heater works good in there.


----------



## red neck richie (Dec 11, 2017)

My camp is otg. I have been using these for years. They work really well. Like others have said get a carbon monoxide detector to be safe. But I have used mine for years and never set the detector off. It is an open flame as well so be aware of fire hazards. But it has kept me warm many a night. Great product IMO.


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 12, 2017)

I use one all the time for taking my little boy. They are great products. When we shoot woodys I’ll pop up a blind right by the hole and keep him in there with the heater and an iPad while I’m setting up he stays in until right T shooting light then stands with me.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 12, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> I use one all the time for taking my little boy. They are great products. When we shoot woodys I’ll pop up a blind right by the hole and keep him in there with the heater and an iPad while I’m setting up he stays in until right T shooting light then stands with me.



Well this is a great idea! I'm stealing it for when I get to hunt with my youngin.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 12, 2017)

I use them in tent and camper....Don't use the open flame
type that mounts directly to a 20lb tank...Open flame puts
out Carbon Monoxide and can be deadly....

The catalytic type Mr Buddy and Black Cat type heaters are
rated safe for tents/campers....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 12, 2017)

I use one instead of the furnace in the camper.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 12, 2017)

I used one on my gooseneck enclosed trailer when I used it for delivering carpet.  I would sleep over the gooseneck and I had a divider wall to keep the heat in.  It would keep me very warm on low.  I had a CO detector also.  I had it going when I went to Boston when it was about 5 degrees with a wind chill of well below zero.  It kept me warm.  I used a couple of times on our old club in Twiggs county on 30-35 degree nights to heat the whole trailer and it would run you out on low.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 13, 2017)

I use the 4,000 to 9,000 Mr. Buddy heater in my 17ft camper, I have a carbon monoxide detector and its never went off, the heater has a built in sensor as well,  I run it off of a 20lb tank with a hose,  if the temps are above 35 I have to crack a couple of windows two or three inches to keep the heater from running us out,  even on low.  Works great !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2017)

↑ Be sure to use the filter with the hose. This is not to filter the gas from the large tank but to prevent small particles of the degraded rubber from getting into the burn grate. This would be a possible cause of CO production and the real purpose of the filter.


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 13, 2017)

Love my Big Buddy Heater, I use mine at home and while camping All the Time! They're Safe for Indoor/Outdoor Use!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 14, 2017)

I have been using a single tank buddy heater for ten years now and its still working like new. For a 8' wide by 24' camper the single tank will run you out of there on low setting most nights. You MUST vent at least 9 sq. inches of windows when using to make sure you don't end up dead one night. Mine does have a low oxygen cut off but I'm not taking any chances so I vent about 24" sq. inches among multiple windows just to be safe. I bought the hose for it and run mine off of a BBQ grill 5 pound tank for convenience. I rarely camp with mine below 20 degrees or so here in south Georgia so not sure how it performs in colder temps.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 14, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I use the 4,000 to 9,000 Mr. Buddy heater in my 17ft camper, I have a carbon monoxide detector and its never went off, the heater has a built in sensor as well,  I run it off of a 20lb tank with a hose,  if the temps are above 35 I have to crack a couple of windows two or three inches to keep the heater from running us out,  even on low.  Works great !



I have this same heater, I'll give it *****. I use it on low to heat a 4x8 x 7 deer stand - shoot'n house & it will get warm & toasty quick, real quick.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 25, 2017)

They are awesome.

I have had the dual tank big buddy (with D cell fan) for 5-6 years.  I used it at deer lease(s) and a job site in Texas hard for a couple of years.  Before that, I used it for 3 seasons elk hunting in Colorado connected to a 20 lb tank in a wall type tent.  Only issue is shut off valve leaks a little and will empty the 2 two lb cans in a day or two.

I have 4 of the 1 can lil- buddy heaters that I leave in deer blinds during season.

Thanks for the reminder that I need a couple more.  Best time to buy them is around spring.  They'll start going on sale now.  They'll get cheaper soon.

Next to thermacell, it's one of the best creature comforts ever while deer hunting the opposite end of the deer season temp spectrum.

I used to worry about the gas fume confinement issues and run a co2 detector when camping.

Be careful they can melt a tent floor faster than you can do your morning business outside.


----------



## TimBray (Dec 28, 2017)

Like everyone else, I can't say enough good things about mine.
Single, had it for 20 yrs. or so. Used it in my pop-up deer hunting (big Coleman) back in the 80s. On the opposite end from me, on low,and I had to crack the window flap to breathe because it was so warm in there.
Used it last weekend in a tent at 30* and stayed comfy.


----------

